# Husky 580 blower muffler mod question



## Nathan Graff (Apr 30, 2019)

How would one go about modding the muffler of the Husky 580 blower? It appears this one has only a baffle on the port where the exhaust exits the engine, and where it exits the muffler. Should I drill out the baffle where it exits the exhaust port of the engine? Or should that be removed? How large should the holes to exit the muffler be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nathan Graff (May 10, 2019)

So, I cut a bunch of the stuff out of the muffler. There was a box with holes in it right around the exhaust port. I opened that up by cutting a huge hole in it in the side towards the center of the muffler. The exit of the muffler I removed completely with the milling machine. Then I cut 3 1/4" side to side slots in the spark arrester cover. We will see how that goes. 

Now, I was having a sticky throttle. So, I took the handle apart to find that a push pull cable and the shut off cable were damaged. The shutoff wires were completely severed, and the push pull cable was semi sheared, and rusted. Guess I'll have to get another one to get this going nicely.

Anyone know how to adjust the carb on one of these?


----------

